# How to add a file for download on a site



## mstarr (Jun 13, 2002)

I feel stupid asking this question, but how do I add an .exe file to my site so that others can download it? I use frontpage 2002, I tried insert / file / but it says that it can not load, any ideas?


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

This would get answered best in the development forum...but random is bound to have someone with the answer! Good luck. Take care. angel


----------



## Toddles18 (Jul 18, 2001)

I'm not sure with frontpage. I always use a FTP program. My fav is no longer being updated but is still available for download and is free. It's leech FTP. As long as your host supports FTP just log in and upload the file you want to the appropriate directory. Btw, this probably should have been posted in the development forum. I'm going to request that it be moved there now. Good luck and let me know if that works for you.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

many free sites don't allow exe files to be uploaded to their sites, for many reaosns. Which host are you using?


----------



## mstarr (Jun 13, 2002)

I am using doteasy.com , I tried loading the file to the server then linking to it, but no luck with the download.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

mstarr
Another possible way is to Zip the file for storage and download from the Website.

Dave


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

I can't find any limitations to their hosting service, so can't comment on whether or not they allow exe files.

Try zipping the exe and uploading thta. If you do not have a zip program, then get hte evaluation copy of WinZip which can be used forever. Zip it up, upload it, and see if you can access that.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

heheh, what Dave said!!


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

normally I file would be uploaded to a site and then the html for linking to it would be an
a href="the url for the file">what you want them to click on</a
with of course brackets <> around it.


----------

